# Meat Slicer



## Wasi (Feb 18, 2020)

I have been looking to upgrade my meat slicer for a while now and was going to get the Chef's Choice 615A based on recommendations I saw here.  I just saw it on sale for nearly half off and jumped on the sale.  Please see the link below for details.  The order is filled by Amazon. 









						Chef'sChoice 615A Electric Meat Slicer
					

Chef'sChoice 615A Electric Meat Slicer




					www.woot.com


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 18, 2020)

W, looks like a good price!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 18, 2020)

That is a good deal. Thanks for posting !


----------



## rc4u (Feb 18, 2020)

I would get a used commercial model on e-bay. 2 or 3 very good brands n models.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 18, 2020)

I bought mine on Woot when someone posted a heads up last year. For the price I think you will be very happy. Mine only came with the serrated blade so I did order the smooth blade on Amazon. I’m very happy with mine.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 18, 2020)

Great slicer at a great price.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 18, 2020)

rc4u said:


> I would get a used commercial model on e-bay. 2 or 3 very good brands n models.


I just stripped the plastic gears in my Rival slicer. My next move is a used Hobart, for sure. If you are patient and wait, they can be had for 2-400 bucks. Last your lifetime and always will have parts and service.


----------



## rc4u (Feb 18, 2020)

mines a globe GC-10 1/3hp.. and heavy at 18 pounds. got mine on offer shipped at $190


----------



## dtcjem (Mar 10, 2020)

I just got a Beswood 250 10" slicer.  It's heavy and very stable.  Love it although a little challenging to clean


----------

